# To Ron (Shuckins) This is WAR!! (Part Deux)



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Naww, I don't have the balls or the lack of common sense to start something like this. 

:bolt:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:rapture:


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Deux?! You're a french llama!?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I was channeling my inner Naked Gun Clip Guy...



David_ESM said:


> Deux?! You're a french llama!?


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Deux?! You're a french llama!?


Like a regular llama, only snootier?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

...and slightly more effeminate.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a feeling that we, including Ron have no idea what is about to happen in TN!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

(maybe all you ZK's should pitch in together and buy a Llama and have it delivered to Ron's door)


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Naww, I don't have the balls or the lack of common sense to start something like this.
> 
> :bolt:


oh c'mon,Cap'n....don't say things like that..you TOTALLY lack common sense,which is what makes you such a great leader.....I'd bomb Satan's mailbox if you asked me to(well,I'd probably do it anyway but that's besides the point)
You're the Commander of the Zilla Killas....the most feared and envied bombing group in the Puff community...do you think a sane or normal person could do that?...HELLZ NO!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh c'mon,Cap'n....don't say things like that..you TOTALLY lack common sense,which is what makes you such a great leader.....I'd bomb Satan's mailbox if you asked me to(well,I'd probably do it anyway but that's besides the point)
> You're the Commander of the Zilla Killas....the most feared and envied bombing group in the Puff community...do you think a sane or normal person could do that?...HELLZ NO!!!!


Yeah - what he said (_except the part about Satan's mailbox - I'll leave that one to Pete!_)


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> (maybe all you ZK's should pitch in together and buy a Llama and have it delivered to Ron's door)


Well llama's are about ~$600 so if we wanted, we could probably do that.

I know the irony.. but I used to work at a prized Llama farm once.

*sigh*


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Well llama's are about ~$600 so if we wanted, we could probably do that.
> 
> I know the irony.. but I used to work at a prized Llama farm once.
> 
> *sigh*


You use to take care of the ZK? How were they in person


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> You use to take care of the ZK? How were they in person


He IS ZK, Ron Mexico! LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh c'mon,Cap'n....don't say things like that..you TOTALLY lack common sense,which is what makes you such a great leader.....I'd bomb Satan's mailbox if you asked me to(well,I'd probably do it anyway but that's besides the point)
> You're the Commander of the Zilla Killas....the most feared and envied bombing group in the Puff community...do you think a sane or normal person could do that?...HELLZ NO!!!!


Hi Pete
Love you guy's but feared ha ha ha ha ha ha  :bolt:


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

Zogg said:


> Well llama's are about ~$600 so if we wanted, we could probably do that.
> 
> I know the irony.. but I used to work at a prized Llama farm once.
> 
> *sigh*


u would zogg :juggle: is there something that u have not dun


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hi Pete
> Love you guy's but feared ha ha ha ha ha ha  :bolt:


well...in all fairness,we're feared by mortal men...but certainly not by you,Oh Ancient Great One:bowdown::hail:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Zybert said:


> u would zogg :juggle: is there something that u have not dun


Hush ipe:



NoShhhSherlock said:


> You use to take care of the ZK? How were they in person


I shoveled about 3 tons of their poop to use as fertilizer for the organic produce we grew for the restaurant.

Thats right. 4 star restaurant grows its food with ZK's poop! We even shit excellence!

If you guys think im crazy, i stayed a summer with my girlfriend before we moved in together up in NH in milford, PA and got a job at a farm assistant at hotel fauchere's private farm, and we mostly served for bar louis but also the delmonico room on occation


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well...in all fairness,we're feared by mortal men...but certainly not by you,Oh Ancient Great One:bowdown::hail:


You can't even strike fear into the hearts of squid , which lack vertebrae and testicles! Haha... "strike fear"... Don't make me ink myself!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Look what this Mr.Dave has done to us! He doesn't even have 50 posts yet and he has got everyone in an up roar! There is so much munitions in the air right now...look we have got Hurricane Irene on the Atlantic coast...it is gonna catch on of those bombs up there and who knows what can happen...I mean even the ZK mental resident thinks he can shit Excellence...everyone knows only the United States Marine Corps does that!! Now everybody relax...get your fingers off the button...sit back and smoke a cigar...that's it now retrohale.....


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

Fire ze miss-aisles!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You can't even strike fear into the hearts of squid , which lack vertebrae and testicles! Haha... "strike fear"... Don't make me ink myself!


Hey speak for yourself man.

This squid has giant balls, as a male squid is supposed to...

link


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I was talking about Terry...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

You know, all due respect to Mr. David... I was thinking about the amount of cigars that Ron sends out each month... Just this month alone he's sent out over 100 bombs... each bomb generally contains 6 or 7 sticks. 

At a minimum, he's sent out 600 cigars... and when you look at what he sent to our dear brother Smelvis... I mean, August isn't even over and my gut instinct is that he's going to hit over 1000 sticks sent out!

I haven't even reached 1000 POSTS, much less sent out that many cigars.

I'm just sayin'... Ron is more than a force to be reckoned with. He is a man who should instill fear in mailboxes world-wide. 

And these are just the bombs we know about... on this forum...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

1,200+ bombs...at a minimum of $5 per package in 2 years. That is 50+ bombs per month for TWO YEARS STRAIGHT! Ron has spent more on POSTAGE in the last 2 years than I have spent in sticks...and it is FAAAAR more than I have spent on sticks. Ron>YOU! ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> 1,200+ bombs...at a minimum of $5 per package in 2 years. That is 50+ bombs per month for TWO YEARS STRAIGHT! Ron has spent more on POSTAGE in the last 2 years than I have spent in sticks...and it is FAAAAR more than I have spent on sticks. Ron>YOU! ound:


I have no doubt Ron has mailed out more in shipping + cigar cost then I have made in the last 2 years... Before taxes...


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh c'mon,Cap'n....don't say things like that..you *TOTALLY* lack common sense,which is what makes you such a great leader.....I'd bomb Satan's mailbox if you asked me to(well,I'd probably do it anyway but that's besides the point)
> You're the Commander of the *Llamas*....the most feared and envied bombing group in the Puff community,* next to the big three*...do you think a sane or normal person could do that?...HELLZ NO!!!!


Fixed it for ya.

Yeah, all those bombs and it hasn't even dented Ron's stash. Not even a little bit.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks,Bro....nice to know your hangover from Ron's bourbon has passed and you're able to resume your proofreading and editing tasks


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You can't even strike fear into the hearts of squid , which lack vertebrae and testicles! Haha... "strike fear"... Don't make me ink myself!


I'm glad your false sense of security hasn't left you,little ninja squid buddy..not that I'm planning anything,mind you...just sayin'.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr. Dave said:


> Fire ze miss-aisles!


But I am le tired.

OK, hopefully someone on here was in college about 5 years ago and gets the reference!


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahhhhhh mawtherland


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kipp what is this thread about bro. I think I am drunk even though I don't drink as I have tried to figure it out.

Dave


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Kipp what is this thread about bro. I think I am drunk even though I don't drink as I have tried to figure it out.
> 
> Dave


I have no idea... :crazy:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> But I am le tired.
> 
> OK, hopefully someone on here was in college about 5 years ago and gets the reference!


dont worry.. i get it XD


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

It seems the war is over...I guess Shuckins won!!No I am quite sure he won...hadn't heard anything from Mr. Dave lately??


----------



## Mr. Dave (Aug 16, 2011)

Not in these threads no.


----------

